# So very angry!



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

OK. on the 19th of November i ordered a 2 fft viv for one of my leos.. 20 days went by and no luck.. sent them an email saying it wasnt there and got a brief reply of we have sent your order again.. Still nothing! I am now taking the matter up with Paypal for a refund.

Also gutted to find the place I ordered my glass exos cant deliver them anymore due to high breakage rates. Awaiting refund for that too.
so.. 

Have spent alot of money and now have nothing to show for it... SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO- bleeping ANGRY!


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

it seems that a lot of people are getting ripped off at the mo... must be that time of year


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, it's horrible waiting on money back. it's money that people rely on. 

i'm still waiting on a refund, and i'm being fobbed off and lied to. 

i'm not earning any money at the moment, and haven't managed to get a xmas job. so this money is breaking me at the moment. 

i have nothing for xmas. and could really do with it back. it's just over £200.. which is a LOT of money. esp as i'm not working. (cuz i'm studying full time) and there's no support i can get, as i'm the wrong age, wrong course etc. 

what happened to goodwill to all men, and customers coming first? 

sami


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Same.. It Totals About £200.. A Weeks Wages For Me..


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

How RUDE! This is the response i have had in regards to the first matter

Hello
it is Christmas and we are angry that you are not waiting for your order but 
waisting our very precious time at the most busiest time of year other 
customers need their orders too we have told you already yours is going to 
arrive now at least wait for it and give everyone else the chance to get 
there order too. 





> To whom this may concern. 
> I sent an email tocomplain yesterday about the very poor service I have recieved from yourselves and despite your claim to have sent it again there is still no vivarium to be seen. I said yesterday that I would start a disputewith Paypal to retrieve my money from you if I did not hear back from you and I believe that 24 hours is long enough for you to have responded to this request.
> If I still hear nothing back from you by midday today I WILL Start a complaint against you to retrieve my money. 
> I am exceptionally dissapointed and rather angry at your lack of customer care. 
> 
> yours sincerely
> Kat Bailey 
> 

Hello
We will send your order out again.
Thank you






> Hi there... 
> 
> I am writing again to inform you that this Item has still not arrived. The point Is I am pretty certain that it has been lost by royal mail along with several other orders from other companies places on and around that day.
> Yours sincerely 
> Kat Bailey 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: ******************************
> Sent: 30 November 2007 11:45
> To: Kate
> Subject: Re: Regarding Order Number is: 1594/191107/35[Spam score:
> 8%][Scanned] 
> 
> 
> Hello
> You have misread our terms and conditions. However your order will be 
> arriving shortly as it has been sent out.
> Thank you
> 
>
> 
> Kate writes: 
> 
>> 
>> Hi there. 
>> This order was placed 10 working days ago and still has not arrived. Your site says between 3 and 6 working days. Please let me know whats going on and when to expect it as we need this somewhat urgently.
>> Thank you
>> Kat


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

FFS

Thats ridiculous.

Good luck with them.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

ooo thats good customer service..lol


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

bear in mind guys ths was ordered in NOVEMBER! long way off from xmas!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

That's got me riled just reading it!! If it's such a busy time for them they should be organised to cope with it, after all I'm assuming they like getting paid? I hardly think a few emails from you are crippling them!

Jo


----------



## piercer (Jan 10, 2006)

thats nothing but plain rude if you ask me im sorry to hear you are bein messed around i had the same problem with a frozen food company been using them for 5 yrs now and then it takes them 6 weeks and me numerous fone calls and time off work for them to (when i got my order) to have missed half of it its nothing but a pain and stress for the person involved! hope you get your viv or money back soon hun: victory:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

That IS totally unacceptable - TOTALLY.

Thanks for making it clear who to NEVER buy from 

Gary


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Now THATS the kind of situation i would name and shame.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

JAM3S said:


> Now THATS the kind of situation i would name and shame.


I think you will find they HAVE been 




> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: *****************************************]
> > Sent: 30 November 2007 11:45
> > To: Kate
> ...


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

did I leave a name in their! I meant to take it out cos I dont want trouble form the admins 

DOH!

Admins!? would you please 1) delete the name in the email and 2) dont kill me.. I thought I took it out... Unless you guys are ok with it being there


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am not supprised you are angry...thats terrible service I would be Fumeing........:bash:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If the company i question complain then this thread may have to be removed, however since you have represented both sets of emails I dont see the problem in it staying for now.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you for not killing me Pendlehog but I would still feel more comfortable if they were taken out. 

I dont want any trouble for this forum. I will let people know by PM if they ask me.. Thank you ^^*


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I know the mods will remove any reference to them, and I understand why, but its sad as it renders this thread pretty useless (as nobody is being warned of this terrible service).

Sad world.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Please PM the thread starter if you would like to know which shop they weree dealing with. Reiyuu has asked me to remove their name from the thread


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yell ya what exo terras are great from rocket reptile - no pstage either! and very cheap


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

For anyone who wants to know what is happening on this matter and Thank you Pendlehog for removing the names.

Seller says:
Hello
Please feel free others will understand it is busy and you are just ignoring 
this fact no one has time to listen to you moan again again and again you 
have been told over and over that your order will be arriving but still you 
continue.
Any slanderous remarks made on any web site that does not state the entire 
facts will be passed to our legal team and action taken.
We are sorry you do not have the common sense and understand that at 
Christmas we can not enter into constant discussions with bored people we 
have to deal with customer order if they ever expect to get the goods.
We have answered you yet again so some other customer with a genuine request 
has now not been answered.
Please give someone else a chance. 





Kate writes: 
> Dear Sirs, 
> 
> Thank you for your amazing reply. I find it offensive to say the least and am disapointed that you see fit to respond to your customers in this fashion. 
> 
> Your attitude is appalling, and if I wrote to my customers in this way I would expect to lose business. I propose to post your reply to my correspondence on my website and the forums to which I belong in order to advise prospective purchasers of the service they are likely to receive. 
> 
> As you are aware, your website advertises that goods will be received in 1 to 6 days and your terms and conditions state within 21 days. My order was placed on 15th November, well within your terms. 
> 
> I have taken this up with Paypal and propose to pursue it with the trading standards office. I have also referred it to Pro-Debt recovery services. 
> 
> Yours faithfully 
> 
> K.S Bailey


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont know where you stand legaly on posting emails on a forum without the senders permission, Could be trouble there so i wouldnt mention this forum again. Its a shocking reply from a business and shows they dont even have a basic grasp of customer service. Even if you think a customer is the biggest pain the the *** in the world you should still reply in a helpful and respectful manner.. empathy usually works best! jesus! Please could you PM me the name of the company so i can be sure we never cross paths. cheers

Edit: It says alot that they start an email "hello" when they are replying to a complaint against the company!


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as no names are mentioned,namingly the seller or the, forum there should be no issue.

the matter has now been sent to the claims section of paypal and communication will cease. Its up to paypal now.
However the refund for the other purchas has been sent and were just waiting on the transfer


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Reiyuu said:


> For anyone who wants to know what is happening on this matter and Thank you Pendlehog for removing the names.
> 
> Seller says:
> Hello
> ...


WOW !!!!!

I am so glad I know who it is!!!


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I have started a claim through paypal. I may not get my money back though.:bash:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Good morning all you happy people. Update on this situation:

Amazing isnt it how lost items suddenly turn up in the post after you start legal action? 

Arrived this morning, Direct from the manufacturer, 1x 2 ft vivarium! Strangley post marked... yesterday. 

So.. finally over a month after placing my order, being bad mouthed by their staff, ignored on their phone line and one very sad little gecko in a RUB... Its arrived.

I have ended the paypal claim and needless to say I will NEVER EVER buy from them again and would advise other people not to as well because if you dont get your order you'll get a mouthfull of abuse when you ask where it is.

Thank you everyone for your support on this matter, to everyone who commented and to Pendlehog for not murdering me for accidentally missing 2 of the names ^^*

This matter is finished and I do beleive this thread can either be locked or deleted.


----------

